# Nugs Kings trade?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

looks like your front office is continuing to stockpile power forwards. I agree, and you certainly can't have to many of them 
These are my thoughts Nene for John Salmons and Sheldon Williams.
thoughts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings want to have money to spend in the summer of 2010, and adding Nene isn't going to help that.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

believe salmons has 3 years left- but williams has too so i suppose he'd be off the books in 2010. its not like wade or james is going to sign with sacramento (no offense). i dont care how much cap room you have. same goes for my fav team the nuggets- neither guy would want to come to denver regardless of cap space.
but if the team really is holding out- chucky atkins and and steven hunter both come off in 2010.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Nene would solidify the front court, but didn't there draft pick just do that? The Summer of 2010 will be so epic that every team wants cap space, but not every team is a realistic destination for these guys.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

this is a horrible trade for the kings. salmons is a beast when he starts. and sac doesnt need another big, especially another injury prone big with a fat contract.

kings are in a ****ty situation for a couple years. its already a good team, but one that will not be good enough to make the playoffs next year or the year after (unless the kings move to the east)

once miller, thomas, and shareef all come off the books, u guys should be in really nice shape.

unfortunately another problem is the kings need a PG badly and it doesnt sound like u guys will be able to match an offer for beno. hopefully artest will not opt out and u can ship him for a PG.

?
kmart
salmons
thompson
hawes

that might be pretty sexy in a few years. and with a good amount of money after all those ****ty contracts end, i wouldnt bet against petrie...


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Salmons will be on the suicide watch. He freakin hates Allen Iverson.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

King George said:


> Salmons will be on the suicide watch. He freakin hates Allen Iverson.


iverson's expiring contract is on the block


----------

